# Was kann das sein??



## marco m (21. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

am Kirschlorbeer und an allen anderen Pflanzen und Bäumen habe ich diese schwarzen Flecken. Und nicht nur da...

Leider mittlerweile auch am Auto, weil ich wohl mal öfter vor der Garage geparkt habe. Jetzt ist die Motorhaube, das Dach, und die rechte Seite ziemlich damit voll. 

Und geht auch nicht wieder ab.... 2mal Waschanlage und auch zu Hause schon mit Schwamm probiert. Gestern war ich mal in der Gärtnerei, die konnten aber auch nichts sagen....


----------



## karsten. (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Hallo

das sieht wie der Anfang von Befall mit Stigmina carpophila aus .

würde zur Pflanze und zur Jahreszeit passen ....

aber 

was für´n Auto fährst Du ? 

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

auf dem Auto  ist die Hauswand, Gehweg auch befallen ? Nur an einem bestimmten Bereich oder überall ? Ich hätte jetzt an irgendwelchen Öl oder Teerrückständen von Flugzeugen gedacht - zumindest was Dein Auto betrifft, aber an den Blattunterseiten  mysteriös

der vom Karsten beschriebene Befall ereignet sich auch bei mir, aber nur bei dem Schmuckwein in meiner Einfahrt - ist eigentlich jedes Jahr so gewesen bis die Blätter abfallen - aber auf meinem Auto landet keine Verschmutzung davon


----------



## marco m (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Hallo,


auf der Auffahrt und auch sogar auf dem Tritt vor der Haustür....

und Löcher entstehen dadurch nicht an den Pflanzen.... ist auch ziemlich klebrig....

vielleicht Insektenkot??? Aber warum nur im Bereich um diese Büsche....


----------



## Pammler (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Ich habe so ähnlich Flecken an meinen lasierten Fenstern. Die gehen nichtmal mit verdünner weg. Ich Tippe auf Insekten- oder Käfereier, denn da wo ich Käferleichen finde sind die Flecken besonders dicht. Hattest du viele __ Käfer oder solches Getier?


----------



## marco m (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Hallo,

habe ich nicht wirklich drauf geachtet. Mir ist es auch erst ziemlich spät aufgefallen, da ich ein wenig schluddrig mit der Autowäsche war......

Das ist aber echt heftig auf dem Auto.... geht wirklich nicht ab...werde wohl mal zu einem Autoaufbereiter müssen....

Gruß

Marco


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Hi Marco,

es gibt für´s Auto ein Mittelchen namens Teerentferner - vielleicht hilft das mit nem feinem Schwamm.


----------



## marco m (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Ja, vielleicht sollte ich das mal probieren....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Wohnst Du denn über einer Flugschneise ?


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Hallo diesen Misst haben wir auch auf dem Auto ich habe Weichspühler für die Wäche auf den Lappen gegeben und damit ging das ganze mit etwas reiben ab. Könnten wirklich Kott rückstände sein vom Marienkäfer die sind zu Tausenden hier unterwegs . Der Kot ist schwarz und echt hartneckig bei der entfernung


----------



## Pammler (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was kann das sein??*

Ja das kannst du recht haben, denn in meinem Fenster sind vertrocknete Marienkäfer und andere mit Punkten, und wo die am meisten sind sind die meisten Flecken.


----------

